# Positive Relationships, Derry - 11th December 2013



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Gerry McCluskey, Counsellor, from the Fertility Counselling Service is running a workshop on Positive Relationships. This workshop will be of benefit to everyone who is either undergoing or about to undergo fertility treatment or other family building options. Gerry will look at relationships primarily with your partner but will also touch on relationships with friends, family and colleagues. Christmas is a difficult time of year for couples undergoing fertility treatment and I hope you will get some ideas and support from the workshop to keep your relationships positive.

Wednesday 11th December 2013
7.00 - 9.30pm 
Diamond Room, Millennium forum, Newmarket Street,
Derry/Londonderry BT48 6EB
*For more information and to book a place email:
[email protected], 
Text 07837 987562 or Phone: 02890 825677
*e.


----------

